# Legless Lizard



## Natty1986 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just acquired a legless lizard. I need to know what they eat and can you put them in a habitat with a bredli snake?

All info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 3, 2007)

Sounds like you've done a heap of research then before acquiring your new addition.... Congrats!


----------



## Natty1986 (Apr 3, 2007)

No i have not done any research, it was given to me this afternoon by a neighbour as it is not looking too well


----------



## Chimera (Apr 3, 2007)

Natty1986 said:


> I just acquired a legless lizard



Was it "acquired" legally? The lack of info and rushed nature of your acquisition suggests not.

I would say release it back where you found it.

If per chance it was acquired legally, I'd say speak to the person you acquired it from to get info on how and what it was feeding on


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2007)

I think the small amount of sarcasm would be the main let down to that reply...

I must ask.. did you 'aquire' this legless lizard offically? Or was it captured from the wild illegally?

If so I think it is best for all concerned you return it from where it came.

If it is all legally aquired then surely the breeder would give you this info. So I assuem it is the latter of these two...

Please return this harmless creature before it becomes snake food... It's is immoral and wrong to keep wild legless lizards...


----------



## pugsly (Apr 3, 2007)

No doubt its illegal.

Let it go. They feed on Skinks but good luck geting it to eat. Put it back in the garden


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2007)

damn.. always someone can type faster than me.. thanks Chimera for making me look as tho I am copying you... RETURN THE LEGLESS LIZARD NOW STOP READING MY CHIN WAGGING!


----------



## Natty1986 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ah lets all gang up- all i wanted to do was get the little critter healthy again, however if you want to make an animal suffer than go right ahead


----------



## liasis (Apr 3, 2007)

let it go


----------



## Natty1986 (Apr 3, 2007)

by the way it would only be illegal if i were to have it as a pet


----------



## pugsly (Apr 3, 2007)

No wrong.

Its illegal to take it from the wild PERIOD. 

Even interfering with it IN the wild is illegal.

You WONT be able to get it to eat, so do it a favour and put it back.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 3, 2007)

Dont put it in with bredli's whatever you decide to do! they'll find it quite a delicious treat


----------



## Natty1986 (Apr 3, 2007)

I love it how people are so caring towards our wildlife.
Seriously so wildlife carers are criminals are they? How bizzare is that?


----------



## Natty1986 (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks charlie finally someone who gives a damn about the poor little critter


----------



## Natty1986 (Apr 3, 2007)

oh and pugsly so Steve Irwin was a criminal as well hey?


----------



## pugsly (Apr 3, 2007)

No. People who take things from the wild and determine they are 'sick' are criminals. 'Carers' are qualified reptile keepers who have the knowledge and experience to nurse or RELEASE animals back the wild.

People who think that you can house one with a Bredli are criminals.

Put it back.


----------



## jordo (Apr 3, 2007)

Natty1986 said:


> by the way it would only be illegal if i were to have it as a pet



No, if you remove it from the wild till "it gets better" that would be illegal.
What exactly is wrong with the lizard, a wild lizard that is sick could introduce disease into your collection and the stress of keeping it captive will probably be worse for it than if it was left in the wild. If it has been attacked by a dog etc. hand it in to a wildlife carer, otherwise release it IMO.

... too quick for me pugs


----------



## pugsly (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL Some might say so.

What you obviously don't realise is BELIEVE IT OR NOT most of the skits he did with WILD reptiles, were in fact his own!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 3, 2007)

G'day Natty,

Quite a lot of people disagree with the work wildlife carers do, as it compromises many important aspects in the balance of nature. Local populations can be displaced, exotic diseases can be transfered, animals lose their fear of humans etc etc. I am of the opinion that if an animals comes into captivity for any amount of time, that it should remain in captivity or be euthanised. 

With regards to your little legless friend, it is best if you either release him or contact the EPA tomorrow.

Take care,

Jonno


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

yup, its going to be no better off with you then it is in the wild, just let it go and give it a chance, also wildlife carers are licenced


----------



## Natty1986 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Jonno, ill look into wildlife carers tomorrow as i cant bear the thought of him struggling in the wild, which is why i accepted it in the first place


----------



## pugsly (Apr 3, 2007)

'Struggling'

What is wrong with it? How do you know its 'struggling'?

You obviousl don't know anything about legless lizards so how have you determined it needs to be looked after?!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 3, 2007)

Natty,

Like others have asked, what is actually wrong with it?


----------



## junglemad (Apr 3, 2007)

your neighbour knows you like snakes and gave you a legless lizard...post pics or it didn't even happen...where have all the rules on this site gone? 

NO PIX = BULLSHIP


----------



## Natty1986 (Apr 3, 2007)

Update, tried putting it outside & it just sat there, even when i nudged it. This is what it was doing when it was found. Lizard is in the hands of a wildcare person, who i found lived around the corner. They put it in a shoe box???? Oh well im not going to argue, they are going to see how it goes over nite to determine where to go from there- they think it has an internal injury, wonder if they can give little reptiles morphine?
Thanks for the people who tried to help, shame on the others who were nasty.
Btw, a thought for Mr. Pugsly...where do we really think that captive animals have come from?


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

Natty1986 said:


> Mr. Pugsly...where do we really think that captive animals have come from?



totally different, they were legally aquired and most likley healthy


----------



## Natty1986 (Apr 3, 2007)

i still remain in my thoughts that there is no need to go about life in a nasty way. What happened to people who actually CARE? 
If i see something in need of help- i want to help it end of story.


----------



## ihaveherps (Apr 3, 2007)

Natty, people can be so cruel.... 

I would have put it in with your bredli... probably not big enough for a proper meal, so i would have still offered an appropriatley sized rodent... and a dose of wormout!


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 3, 2007)

pugsly said:


> LOL Some might say so.
> 
> What you obviously don't realise is BELIEVE IT OR NOT most of the skits he did with WILD reptiles, were in fact his own!


                            

You lie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just let the little thing go....


----------



## IceTime (Apr 3, 2007)

If your friend or neighbour has collected it from the wild its illegal, as you know. They eat insects, arthropods and small skinks in the wild however just dumping these in a tank with an animal is not feeding. Like wild skinks etc human contact is very frightening and having the animal in some terrible tank with poor conditions is not going to help it feed. For starters most legless lizards are burrowers... and need soil and leaf litter not news paper etc like snakes.. plus your snake will eat it so keep it FAR FAR FAR from any snake. Even suggesting that you keep it with a snake suggests you dont have the knowledge to properly care for the little guy. Chances are if your friend/neighbour has just picked this animal up and "tried" to look after it than the animal has probably not fed in some time, probably not had any water either. Like other reptiles assuming it was in good condition when found they can go for a little while (few weeks) without a feed but if it hasnt had a feed in quite sometime (likey the length of time the guy has had it) then it could be in trouble. LET IT GO!!! AND NOW!!! somewhere where its not going to be picked up again... out in the bush with water and food... or at least where it was found. I know carers etc will frequently euthanaise injured or sick animals but often this is best as it save the animal from slowly starving to death or dehydrating or getting sicker.


----------



## jamesr (Apr 3, 2007)

Steve Irwin prob had a licence to capture and release reptiles. i guessing he did i dont think he wouldnt have.
and i dont belive it, no way he owns those reptiles there are plenty of wildlife tv shows were they do that but i dont think steve done it (only in the movie)


----------



## IceTime (Apr 3, 2007)

ha just posted that long thread and didnt see the update.... I walked away mid way...ah well...least its with a carer...


----------



## bulldogwoma (Apr 3, 2007)

*crims*



pugsly said:


> No. People who take things from the wild and determine they are 'sick' are criminals. 'Carers' are qualified reptile keepers who have the knowledge and experience to nurse or RELEASE animals back the wild.
> 
> People who think that you can house one with a Bredli are criminals.
> 
> Put it back.


 hey pugsly,does that mean i should take my gtp out of my bhp cage ???


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2007)

Right here's my spin on things, and Natty, choose what you do with my thoughts...

1) It is illegal to remove animals (native) from the wild regardless if they're hurt.

2) It is a very caring thing you have tried to do, but apparently illegal.

3) A vet, wildlife carer or representative from the EPA would have a better idea of what to do in this situation than people on this site who are not wildlife carers. However, on this site there are many wildlife carers, I suggest you listen to them.

4) The legless lizard doesn't care who makes it better - you can't be a hero. We all like a happy ending. 

I myself rescued a kookaburra which had taken a nasty fall. Well, I did the right thing at the time - I called the wildlife carers to come and pick it up. To be honest at first I thought it was a frogmouth so I was on the phone to magpie (an APS member) as quick as I could because he'd know what to do... He gave me the number to call, i did... 7 minutes 42 seconds later a man with a cage was there picking up the injured kookaburrah and took it straight to a vet!

That is wildlife caring!


----------



## Chimera (Apr 4, 2007)

Natty1986 said:


> i still remain in my thoughts that there is no need to go about life in a nasty way. What happened to people who actually CARE?
> If i see something in need of help- i want to help it end of story.



Natty, now that you've made it clear that it was a sick animal I'll applaud your efforts in trying to help the little guy. I've also re-read the earlier posts and there was nothing clearly stated that showed that the animal was potentially injured.

Perhaps next time you would get a better response from the start by beginning with "I was handed a legless lizard who seems very unresponsive and potentially sick....". Much of the advice would be the same, you do need a carers license to care for injured wildlife. However the sarcasm that is invoked by a post saying "I just caught a wild lizard, how do I keep it?" would have been avoided.

Just a thought.


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 4, 2007)

I posted what I did because it sounded as though they just purchased it...


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2007)

bulldogwoma said:


> hey pugsly,does that mean i should take my gtp out of my bhp cage ???



No, your BHP is perfectly safe in there...


----------



## Lucas (Apr 4, 2007)

No one is being nasty Natty, you just did the wrong thing


----------



## slim6y (Apr 4, 2007)

I most certainly wanted to be nasty but I have only just got out of my infraction... so I was caring... understand... nice type.... Just like Lucas said, you were wrong 

Anyhow, so long now you've done the right thing we can all be happy... And as chimera said if you wanted a good response then you would have asked a good question... instead you heard what you didn't want to hear so you threw your toys out of the cot... 

Please respond by telling us you've done the right thing!


----------



## Lucas (Apr 4, 2007)

slim6y said:


> instead you heard what you didn't want to hear so you threw your toys out of the cot...



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cris (Apr 4, 2007)

Just wondering what exactly is wrong with it and what species it is? (sorry if thats a dumb question i couldnt think of anything abusive  )

It is perfectly legal in qld to keep an injured/seriously ill animal for up to 3 days to give you time to work out what is in its best interests, apply to keep it yourself or to give it to a carer(the later 2 options are generally not the best IMO). I think its great that you have had good intentions and you are not breaking the law in anyway.
Earlier in the year i was given an orphaned possum, looking at the cute little thing i got the whole "warm fuzzy" BS happening and instead of doing the right thing and euthanaising it i took it to the vet so some one could raise it amongst ppl before introducing it back into a massive population of possums where it will no doubt quickly die. Looking back it was clearly the wrong thing to do.


i think Jonno has really summed up the reality of the situation very well.




Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Natty,
> 
> Quite a lot of people disagree with the work wildlife carers do, as it compromises many important aspects in the balance of nature. Local populations can be displaced, exotic diseases can be transfered, animals lose their fear of humans etc etc. I am of the opinion that if an animals comes into captivity for any amount of time, that it should remain in captivity or be euthanised.
> 
> ...


----------



## pugsly (Apr 4, 2007)

PMSL Bulldog...

Yeah.. Will be quite the expensive meal..

Let me come over and we can take betson WHO WILL WIN! BHP V GTP!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 4, 2007)

take it to fauna u have to have a lisence to take care of injured animals and also pics


----------



## john121 (Apr 8, 2007)

Maybe the lizard was stunded - thts why it wouldnt have left you straight away. If it was me, I would put it in the garden and just left it alone.


----------



## john121 (Apr 8, 2007)

dont go nudging it, cause tht will jst put more stress on the little thing


----------

